# 5 Gallon Honey Pails



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

So im like out of honey now so I was wondering what you guys charge for bulk honey by this ammount, and how much does 5 gallon weigh?

This first year was a REAL learning expirience. Ive had honey bees before I bought packages this year but in really really ghetto wood boxes(not the ghetto you may think, just that the boxes were just built out of plywood and given four "frames" that just divided the box into 4 sections) where the combs couldnt be manipulated. So harvesting the honey was a real mess, but very interesting to see how they build combs naturally. I think the MOST usefull thing I learned this year was to be selective who I tell about me being a beekeeper, but its so hard because I love to talk about honeybee's. 

Danny


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how much does 5 gallon weigh?

Almost exactly 60 pounds give or take a little for differences in water content.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Around here, I sell 5 gal pails of wildflower for $150.00. Sourwood I don't sell any way but retail in 1/2, 1, 2, and 3 pound containers.

BubbaBob


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

The term 60 is refering to 5 gallons.A few years back 60s were the square 5 gallon cans.$150.00 sounds right for 5 gallons.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

"$150.00 sounds right for 5 gallons"

Not according to the World Honey Report in ABJ or Gleanings Market Report. In Bubba's area bulk honey is selling for $75.00-$120 retail. $150.00 is a well developed niche market and a top quality product that represents a great deal of effort on the part of the beekeeper.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I can usually get 5 gallon pails of wildflower honey for as little as $95. A lot of it depends on the time of year and how bad they want to get rid of it -- or how strapped they are for cash.

It's like anything -- it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Joel...that's the cool part...I don't sell to Gleanings or the ABJ...LOL

BubbaBob


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes Bob and you worked diligently to develop your market, I know well, something we all need to concentrate on if we expect there to be new honey consumers to buy what we work so hard to produce in the future.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

Ill sell ya 5 gallon pail of white clover for 150$ plus the shipping. Let me know if you are interested can pay by pay pal or cash I have 30lb pails available also they are 80$ each plus shipping.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

You $150 guys must have great markets in your area. You can buy all the local honey you want in our area for .75/lb in 60's (unfiltered) or 1.20 lb for strained (+5 bucks for the tote or bucket for the strained). I know the two larger packers in our area are paying around .70 lb. and have guys bringing in truckloads at that price.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Joel, when you say "our area" do you mean NY or SC? If SC, answer my thread in "wanted to buy" under "light honey"
Thanks


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I was getting worried about moving my honey and thinking of lowering my price next year because people seemed to be balking. THEN!....

I had a guy ask me how much for a price on 5 gal. I told him $150 and he said that was way too high. So he asked me how much for 1 gal. I told him $30. He said, "I'll take 2 gals". Same $/lb just total outlay was less so it seemed cheaper to him I guess. 

Next day another guy buys a gal from me. 

A couple of old-timers in my area asked me what I get for a gal and they almost fell over when I told them $30. Hopefully, they raise their price.

They are the people causing me to get some raised eyebrows when I tell people my prices. They are selling much cheaper. I just try to offer mostly around SueBee prices in my local store.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Hang in there Dan it will work out.I hear the same kind of think all the time,People say they can buy the same container for about helf what i want then they come back and buy anyway.

As for 5 gallons I think there is a bit of confusion.If you do sell to the honey packer or to someone for resale IE wholsale you will not get 150.I do not sell any honey at honey packer prices.I do cut a deal with small store owners who will sell my honey,but not that much.

Joel
You are correct i am devoloping my market so far so good.it sounds like you have alot more beekeepers in your area than i do.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Funny thing. I had one guy that asked me when I was going to start selling it for $1 a one-pounder. When I asked why? He said he could get it for $1 at the dollar store but he'd rather buy it from me for $1. 

I laughed and told him to keep buying it from the dollar store. That's business that can stay at the dollar store as far as I'm concerned.

Dan

[ October 13, 2005, 01:12 PM: Message edited by: dtwilliamson ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Idee, that's in NY. I'll PM you anyway. 

A note on the dollar store "Honey". We saw that a while back and looked closely. It was labeled as "Analog Honey" and contained 51% Honey and 49% corn syrup. It was in bears. Of course the descerning buying public wouldn't look that close. The bee club bought a bottle to try and it was crap. Stealing our business and ruining our reputation!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>"Analog Honey"

I wonder what an "Analog" flower looks like.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm assuming from the taste the flower must look somewhat tan and puckered!  


Mitch, you can't swing a black bear by the hind legs in my area without knocking over hives from 4 different beekeepers!


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I have no bears to swing and beekeepers are not that close.but if you look close there are more beekeepers than i thought.But then i just put honey in a local healthfood store and i was the first to stop in to check on selling my honey go figure. 

tan and puckered i take it the honey may have come from the south end of a north bound bear!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

NC has so few hives that the state bought 500 hives this year and gave them away just to get people to start keeping bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess the first four letters of "analog" should be a clue?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> A note on the dollar store "Honey". 
> We saw that a while back and looked closely. 
> It was labeled as "Analog Honey" and contained 
> 51% Honey and 49% corn syrup. It was in bears.

Can you get a photo?
I'd love to add it to the Wall O' Shame on the website.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

>>Can you get a photo?

I work with the cheapskate that bought it so I'll try to find out where he got it. If he'll tell me, I'll try to get you a picture unless Joel gets one to you first.


----------



## daniel G. (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys don't know what analog honey is? It is the opposite of digital honey. hehehe. Dan 

analog, digital, I am no techy for sure.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~jtemp/Honey-Analog.html


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Dave,that's excellent...everyone should sign these.
You know,I almost never check out"Everything Honey" and wouldn't have seen this,except I was checking on my popcorn balls post.
Maybe posting this in all forums would get more attention?
We have 2 local beekeeping stores,I think I'll post a little notice there....

P.S.2004 I saw 5 gallon wildflower for $80.00
I SOLD 5 gallon for $60.  
Never again

[ October 29, 2005, 11:32 PM: Message edited by: mwjohnson ]


----------

